# 3000 (!) ha Windkraftfläche im Odenwald



## skys (20. November 2018)

Hallo,

was mich betrifft: Windkraft ja - aber nicht, wenn Wald dafür weg muss !

*3000 (!) ha Windkraftfläche im Odenwald! *
Über den Wahnsinnsplan des RP Darmstadt soll am 14.12. die Regionalversammlung Südhessen entscheiden.

*„End of Landschaft“ am 29.11.2018 in Dossenheim*
Herzliche Einladung der BI Gegenwind Schriesheim-Hirschberg e.V. zum Filmabend in Dossenheim, Eintritt frei.

*JUWI will vor Gericht seine Windräder bei Beerfelden erzwingen*

Viele Grüße
skys


----------



## bastea82 (20. November 2018)

Ich hätte in der reisserischen Photomontage noch ein paar mehr Windräder eingebaut. 


skys schrieb:


> was mich betrifft: Windkraft ja - aber nicht, wenn Wald dafür weg muss !


Dann stell doch deinen Garten zur Verfügung? 
Wieviel Wald muss denn wirklich weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2018)

Es wird schon einiges gefällt werden und vor allem super breite Wege durch den Wald gefrässt, die riesen Teile mussen ja mit Schwertransporten angeliefert werden. Bei Flügellängen von 60-70m kann man sich vorstellen was da weg muss.
So wie auf dem Bild wird es wohl nicht kommen, dafür gibt es ja die Grünen, Nabu usw.


----------



## nightwolf (20. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> (...) was mich betrifft: Windkraft ja - aber nicht, wenn Wald dafür weg muss ! (...)


Ja genau, lieber Atomkraft ... Sauber, sicher, CO2-neutral.

Wer Sarkasmus in diesem Beitrag findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2018)

Da Zappelstrom nicht verlässlich ist, muss für jede Kilowattstunde, die aus Windkraft kommt, ohnehin nochmal ein konventionelles Kraftwerk in Reserve bereitstehen, das sofort zugeschaltet werden kann, um Schwankungen auszugleichen. Dafür kaufen wir derzeit auch Atomstrom aus dem Ausland ein. Frei nach dem St.-Florian-Motto...

Mal schauen, wie viele Blackouts es braucht, bis man wieder etwas mehr Vernunft statt Ideologie (und Gier) beim Thema Stromversorgung walten lässt...


----------



## Krischdjan (20. November 2018)

Ihr wählt grün und bekommt grün, selber schuld !!


----------



## skys (21. November 2018)

Hallo,



			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte in der reisserischen Photomontage noch ein paar mehr Windräder eingebaut.


Zum Glück ist es eine Fotomontage, ja. Aber ganz so abwegig ist sie nicht, immerhin sind 70 Windkraftanlagen geplant. Nun zähl mal durch.


			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann stell doch deinen Garten zur Verfügung?


Wenn so ein Windrad nicht so unangenehm wäre, würde ich's machen. Besser sind im Garten aber dann doch eher Sonnenkollektoren.


			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Wald muss denn wirklich weg?


Das lässt sich nicht so pauschal sagen, das hängt u. a. auch vom Standort ab.
Pro Windrad sind das nicht nur ca 1/4 ha für die Standfläche, sondern es braucht auch bis zu 10 m breite  Zufahrten zu dem Standort, dazu Bereiche für Zwischenlager, Wendeplätze und Plätze für die Kräne.
Wie das aussehen kann, sieht man zB hier: Anlage der Zufahrtsstraßen, Rangierbereiche und Zwischenlager
Luftraum lasse ich mal weg.


			
				Dämon__ schrieb:
			
		

> So wie auf dem Bild wird es wohl nicht kommen, dafür gibt es ja die Grünen, Nabu usw.


Träum weiter. Das Regierungspräsidium in Darmstadt scheint den bisherigen Entscheidungen nach sehr "speziell" zu sein *mal nett formuliere* Im Übrigen wurde das Landesnaturschutz geändert, so dass die Windindustrie deutlich mehr Spielraum hat.


			
				nightwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, lieber Atomkraft ... Sauber, sicher, CO2-neutral.


Hier steht nirgends etwas davon, dass Atomkraft besser ist – genauer lesen hilft manchmal.


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kaufen wir derzeit auch Atomstrom aus dem Ausland ein.


Das ist abhängig vom Preis. Mal importiert Deutschland Strom, mal exportiert Deutschland. Meist exportiert Deutschland mehr Strom als es importiert, vor allem in den letzten Jahren. Einen Blackout kann Belgien nun während der Reparatur der maroden Atomkraftwerke testen. Wer Atomstrom mag, dem empfehle ich eine Wohnung westlich von Aachen.
[QUOTE="Krischdjan"Ihr wählt grün und bekommt grün, selber schuld !![/QUOTE]
Ja, mir ist jeder lieber, der Grün wählt und etwas für den Umweltschutz tut, als jemand, der sich wie ein verwöhnter und noch unselbständiger Teeny ins gemachte Nest setzt, nur haufenweise Anforderungen stellt, wie etwas zu sein hat (zB ein schöner grüner Wald zum mtb-Fahren) - und wenn es dann nicht genehm genug ist, auf alles und jeden motzt und meint, ohne Ahnung von irgendetwas mit einer hirnverbrannten Protestwahl etwas Gutes zu tun.
Ja, ich bin sehr froh um die Grünwähler !!
Die Windindustrie ist für mich kein Unschuldslamm, kenne da genug Hintergrund-Infos.
Doch hier geht es mir um den Wald - der eine noch größere Bedeutung hat, als dass man nur darin mtb fahren kann.

skys


----------



## Epic-Treter (21. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist jeder lieber, der Grün wählt und etwas für den Umweltschutz tut,
> 
> Ja, ich bin sehr froh um die Grünwähler !!
> 
> ...



Soviel dazu, ist aber ja nicht vor Deiner Haustür:
https://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/...zugestimmt-den-Hambacher-Forst-zu-opfern.html


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Das ist abhängig vom Preis. Mal importiert Deutschland Strom, mal exportiert Deutschland. Meist exportiert Deutschland mehr Strom als es importiert, vor allem in den letzten Jahren. Einen Blackout kann Belgien nun während der Reparatur der maroden Atomkraftwerke testen. Wer Atomstrom mag, dem empfehle ich eine Wohnung westlich von Aachen.


Ja, weil wir dank grüner Politik selbst nicht mehr in der Lage sind, die Spannung in unserem Netz auf dem richtigen Level zu halten und dafür die Hilfe von Ländern brauchen, die das können. Überschüsse müssen weg, ansonsten droht ebenfalls der Blackout, ebenso wie durch Unterspannung bei Flaute im Winter. Wind und Sonne liefern halt nur volantilen Strom, die Spannung in den Netzen muss aber immer annähernd gleich sein. Dass das mit sogenannten regenerativen Energien möglich ist (oder zumindest ganz bald, weil die nötige Technologie gaaaaaanz kurz vor dem Durchbruch steht), ist eine der großen Lügen der Energiewende.
Wieviel Ahnung Grüne von Physik haben, hat uns ja Annalena Baerbock im Deutschlandfunk eindrucksvoll erklärt: 


> An Tagen wie diesen, wo es grau ist, da haben wir natürlich viel weniger erneuerbare Energien. Deswegen haben wir Speicher. Deswegen fungiert das Netz als Speicher. Und das ist alles ausgerechnet.
> 
> (Annalena Baerbock)



Witzig finde ich auch immer, dass es regelmäßig dann, wenn es um die konkrete Umsetzung von Projekten geht, die lokalen Grünen kommen und alles verhindern wollen, was sich die Mutterpartei im größeren Rahmen so schön ausgemalt hat - so wie Du hier.
Bleiben wir z. B. beim Problem der Stromspeicherung: Geht im größeren Maßstab bislang nur durch Pumpspeicherkraftwerke (also Stausee auf dem Berg). Aber versuch mal, eines davon in Deutschland zu bauen...
Dann gilt, wie oben schon erwähnt: "Heiliger Sankt Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andere an!"


----------



## bastea82 (21. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Windrad nicht so unangenehm wäre, würde ich's machen.


Dann lieber woanders bauen, aha.


skys schrieb:


> Wie das aussehen kann, sieht man zB hier


Wächst wieder zu. Alternativ kannst du auch gerne Kraftwerke irgendwo hin pflanzen, da ist der Eingriff ins Ökosystem ja bekanntlich minimal. 


skys schrieb:


> Das lässt sich nicht so pauschal sagen


Deswegen sollte man vllt auch nicht gleich den Untergang herbeischwören.


----------



## xyzHero (21. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Zum Glück ist es eine Fotomontage, ja. Aber ganz so abwegig ist sie nicht, immerhin sind 70 Windkraftanlagen geplant. Nun zähl mal durch.
> ...


Ja, mir ist jeder lieber, der Grün wählt und etwas für den Umweltschutz tut, als jemand, der sich wie ein verwöhnter und noch unselbständiger Teeny ins gemachte Nest setzt, nur haufenweise Anforderungen stellt, wie etwas zu sein hat (zB ein schöner grüner Wald zum mtb-Fahren) - und wenn es dann nicht genehm genug ist, auf alles und jeden motzt und meint, ohne Ahnung von irgendetwas mit einer hirnverbrannten Protestwahl etwas Gutes zu tun.
Ja, ich bin sehr froh um die Grünwähler !!
Die Windindustrie ist für mich kein Unschuldslamm, kenne da genug Hintergrund-Infos.
Doch hier geht es mir um den Wald - der eine noch größere Bedeutung hat, als dass man nur darin mtb fahren kann.

skys[/QUOTE]

Was würdest du denn als Alternative vorschlagen? Öl? Kohle? Atomenergie? Solar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (21. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Mal importiert Deutschland Strom, mal exportiert Deutschland. Meist exportiert Deutschland mehr Strom als es importiert, vor allem in den letzten Jahren.


Das Problem liegt halt darin, dass wir dafür teuer zahlen. wenn wir Strom exportieren, weil ihn zu den Zeiten wo bei uns Überfluss herrscht eigentlich auch kein anderes Land braucht.


----------



## codit (21. November 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist jeder lieber, der Grün wählt und etwas für den Umweltschutz tut


Ich bin nicht bereit mein Schicksal in die Hände einer Bande von Studienabbrechern (KGE, Roth), verwöhnten Kindern (Baerböck) oder Kinderbuchautoren (Habeck) zu legen.


----------



## skys (22. November 2018)

Hallo,



			
				Epic-Treter schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel dazu, ist aber ja nicht vor Deiner Haustür:
> https://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/...zugestimmt-den-Hambacher-Forst-zu-opfern.html


Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun, aber du kannst ja einen neuen Thread zum Hambi starten.


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, weil wir dank grüner Politik selbst nicht mehr in der Lage sind, die Spannung in unserem Netz auf dem richtigen Level zu halten und dafür die Hilfe von Ländern brauchen, die das können.


Stimmt so nicht ganz, deine Aussage ist zu durchmischt. Aber du kannst noch mal recherchieren. Sich immer alles vorsetzen lassen ist auch nix.


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Ahnung Grüne von Physik haben, [...]
> Witzig finde ich auch immer, dass es regelmäßig dann, wenn es um die konkrete Umsetzung von Projekten geht, die lokalen Grünen kommen und alles verhindern wollen, was sich die Mutterpartei im größeren Rahmen so schön ausgemalt hat - so wie Du hier.


Pauschalisierungen und Unsachlichkeiten (nicht nur von dir) sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke (also Stausee auf dem Berg)


Pumpspeicherkraftwerk auf der Zugspitze oder woran dachtest du genau ? Nettes Thema für einen neuen Thread.


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> "Heiliger Sankt Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andere an!"


Wenn du solche Maßstäbe hast, schlimm genug.


			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lieber woanders bauen, aha.


Ich dürfte es gar nicht in meinen Garten setzen. Recherchier mal selbst.


			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wächst wieder zu.


Interessant, wie sich hier manche darüber aufregen, wenn ihr Trail durch Forstarbeiten kaputt ist, aber ihnen so was dann egal ist.
Zufahrtsstraßen müssen frei gehalten werden. Die Straßen werden nicht wieder zu Wald.


			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ kannst du auch gerne Kraftwerke irgendwo hin pflanzen, da ist der Eingriff ins Ökosystem ja bekanntlich minimal.


Möchte ich gar nicht.
"Eingriff ins Ökosystem gering" kann man nur behaupten, wenn man die Problematik des Atommülls, Verseuchungen etc außen vor lässt.
Vielleicht erleben wir Tihange noch mit - aber dann hast du sicher kein Problem mit der Verstrahlung.


			
				bastea82 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sollte man vllt auch nicht gleich den Untergang herbeischwören.


Genauer lesen hilft manchmal, steht nirgends etwas von Untergang.


			
				xyzHero schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdest du denn als Alternative vorschlagen? Öl? Kohle? Atomenergie? Solar?


Was die Windräder des Odenwalds betreffen, wären mir die Windräder in freier Landschaft lieber. Nicht weil ich sie dann noch besser sehen und hören kann, sondern weil ich erneuerbare Energien sinnvoll finde - jedoch nicht, wenn man dafür Wald abholzen will.


			
				codit schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem liegt halt darin, dass wir dafür teuer zahlen. wenn wir Strom exportieren


Das Problem ist eher, das wir noch nicht teuer genug für das bezahlen müssen, was wir unnötigerweise zu viel verbrauchen. Energie sparen wäre angebracht, nicht nur im privaten Bereich, sondern auch bessere Alternativen von und mit der Industrie. Dann wäre die Diskussion um so manches Kraftwerk überflüssig.
Aber die meisten reagieren erst, wenn es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht.


			
				codit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht bereit mein Schicksal in die Hände einer Bande von Studienabbrechern (KGE, Roth), verwöhnten Kindern (Baerböck) oder Kinderbuchautoren (Habeck) zu legen.


Schönes Stilmittel, nur auch wieder etwas daneben.


Ja, schade, vor einiger Zeit schien es hier im Forum noch etwas ältere User zu geben, die den Wald ebenfalls schätzten und nicht nur die jungen, denen es nur um ihre Trails geht.
Da waren auch noch sachliche Diskussionen über den kostbaren mtb-Sattel hinaus möglich.
Dann bleibt wohl nur zu hoffen, dass eure schönen Wege als erstes weg müssen.

Wer trotzdem weiter etwas zu dem Thema lesen möchte, findet zB auf der Seite http://rettet-den-odenwald.de/ weitere Informationen und Links.

skys


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. November 2018)

Danke für den Vorschlag, bin gut und breitbandig informiert. Auch durch noch breitere Recherche lässt sich die Elektrophysik nicht ändern. Das Grundproblem bleibt: Wo kommt der Strom her, wenn die Sonne mal nicht scheint bzw. kein Wind geht? Und wohin mit dem Strom, wenn zu viel erzeugt wird?
Vernünftige Speichermöglichkeiten im großen Stil, die erforderlich wären, gibt es nicht.


skys schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, das wir noch nicht teuer genug für das bezahlen müssen, was wir unnötigerweise zu viel verbrauchen.


Sowas kann nur jemand fordern, dem es selbst so gut geht, dass ihm die massiv steigenden Stromkosten völlig egal sein können. Leute, die ohnehin schon zu knapsen haben, weil am Ende vom Geld regelmäßig noch zu viel Monat übrig ist, haben dann halt einfach Pech gehabt oder wie?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. November 2018)

P.S. Sehe gerade im anderen Windrad-Thread, dass Du dort zum Thema Windräder ja ganz vernünftige Ansichten geäußert hast. So weit liegen wir in dem Punkt offensichtlich gar nicht auseinander.


----------



## Das-Licht (22. November 2018)

....oh! Ein politischer Thread.

Hier mal ein Bild der Wetterauer Internetseite...

...ist das Wald?? Das ist eine Nutzholzmonokulturplantage.









...um es gleich zu sagen. Ich bin Befürworter erneuerbarer Energien, und habe im Grunde auch nichts gegen Windkraft. Ich stehe in regem Austausch und in Diskussionen mit (Odenwälder) Windkraftgegnern. Letztlich kristallisiert sich für mich folgende Problematik heraus:


Die Entscheidung bezüglich der Standorte, über die Köpfe der Betroffenen (Anliegergemeinden) hinweg. 

Den Belastungen (bsp. während der Bauphase durch Verkehr, Lärm, Sperrungen, etc. ) wird den Betroffenen kein Gegenwert vermittelt.
Die traurige Erkenntnis, dass es manchem Betreiber erstrangig um Abschreibungsmodelle und Fördermittel geht, nicht jedoch um Nachhaltigkeit (siehe Gras-Ellenbach). 

Gravierende Planungsfehler seitens der Kommunen und der Betreiber.
Kein "Bonbon" für die Betroffenen, bsp. in Form eines ermäßigten Stromkontingents, wenn gerade Überschüsse produziett werden. 

Internationale Betreiberkonsortien, anstelle regionale Genossenschaftsbetreiber mit Teilhabemöglichkeit der Bürger.

Andere Punkte betrachte ich als "vorgeschoben":

Tierschutz, insbesondere Vogelschutz. Ja! Unbestreitbar kommt es ab und an durch die Flügel zu Vogelschlag. Man schätzt im Schnitt 600-700 Tiere pro Jahr, wobei dies sehr stark vom Standort und der Jahreszeit abhängig ist. Es gibt Anlagen die kaum Vogelschlag haben. Ein partielles Abschalten der Anlage zu bestimmten Tageszeiten oder auch zu Zeiten in Denen Zugvögel passieren, minimiert dieses Risiko... ...und senkt den Stromertrag. Letzteres ist eben das Thema, welches angegangen werden muss. "Lustig" wirds, wenn Eigenheimbesitzer mit Panoramafenstern, Glashäusern und Wintergärten derart argumentieren. Derartige Einfamilienhäuser kosten im Jahr - insbesöndere im Frühjahr - etwa zehn Vögeln das Leben. Hinzu kommen die Hobbygärtner mit Netzen über Beeten und Bäumen, sowie diversen chemischen Keulen. Letztlich tötet eine Neubausiedlung (der Gegner die dort wohnen) in der Flächengröße eines Windparks (im Odw. oft 5-7 Räder) ähnlich viele Vögel. 

Landschaftsverschandelung "Verspargelung". wer schon mal eine grüne Wiese vor dem Wohnzimmerfenster hatte, die dann zu Bauland, womöglich noch zum Gewerbegebiet wird, kennt das Thema. Es gibt kein Grundrecht auf eine schöne Aussicht. Zudem es ein sehr individuelles Empfinden ist, ob man einen rauchenden Fabrik/Kraftwerksschornstein oder ein Windrad als störend empfindet. Die Landschaftsverschandelung geht hand in Hand mit...
...dem Flächenverbrauch. Der Odenwald ist das Horrorbeispiel für eine zersiedelte Landschaft. Ein Klein-Klein, der Möchtegerngroß-Bürgermeister diverser Odenwaldgemeinden. Die gleichen Leute, die im Odenwald billiges Bauland (...wie wird Wald zu Bauland? Ein "Sturmschaden" "zwingt" zum Kahlschlag. Die Aufforstung wird "vergessen" und die Brachfläche wird zu "Unland" . Daraus macht man dann eine landwirtschaftliche Fläche. Diese wird alsbald zu Bauland erklärt. Solch ein "Prozess" dauert in der Regel 10-20 Jahre) mit ihren Neubaueinfamilienhausbauten großflächig zersiedelten, dann noch Freizeitflächen, wie Sportplätze in exorbitanten Lagen forderten, und die Vermögenderen dabei unterstützten, ihr Gewerbe anzusiedeln, reden nun plötzlich über "Flächenverbrauch"! Das ist in meinem Augen Doppelmoral.
Natürlich treffen auch die letzen Punkte zu. Ich bestreite weder den Vogelschlag, noch die unbestreitbar störende Optik eines Bauwerkes - wobei ich darin auch Kirchen, Fabriken, Siedlungen, etc. sehe. Auch der Flächenverbrauch ist unbestreitbar. Doch gäbe es weniger Menschen auf der Welt, und somit weniger Menschen, die sich ein Häuslein im Grünen gönnen könnten, wäre nicht so vile Strom notwendig, und man könnte den Odenwald von Windrädern - und von Einwohnern - verschonen. Im Manifest der Odenwäder Winkraftgegner steht als Argument:*Energieeffizienz und -einsparung sind noch immer wichtiger für den Klimaschutz als regenerative Energieerzeugung*
da kann ich nur dazu raten, mit dem Kehren vor der eigenen Haustüre anzufangen.

Das tatsächliche Hauptargument, das ich von den Gegnern immer zu hören bekomme, ist: " Das sieht scheiße aus!"  Das ist das eigentliche Fundament der Odenwälder Windkraftgegner.

...ja der Beitrag enthält Tippfehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (22. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Recherchier mal selbst.


Brauch ich nicht, ist mir durchaus klar. Sollte dir nur deinen Standpunkt mal vorhalten.


skys schrieb:


> Genauer lesen hilft manchmal, steht nirgends etwas von Untergang.


Bei dem Fass das du hier aufmachst, erweckt das aber den Eindruck.


skys schrieb:


> aber dann hast du sicher kein Problem mit der Verstrahlung.


Wieso nicht?


skys schrieb:


> Die Straßen werden nicht wieder zu Wald.


Ach was. Die Strassen, die hier zu Windrädern führen, sind aber eher überschaubar grworden nach all den Jahren. Die bleiben ja nicht in dem Zustand wie auf den Bildern.
Wieviele Trails werden denn zerstört, also so völlig unfahrbar?


----------



## bastea82 (22. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Was die Windräder des Odenwalds betreffen, wären mir die Windräder in freier Landschaft lieber.


Macht richtig Sinn, windräder in Täler zu bauen und nicht aufm Berg 


skys schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, das wir noch nicht teuer genug für das bezahlen müssen, was wir unnötigerweise zu viel verbrauchen


Fang an und schalte deinen Rechner etc mal aus.


----------



## skys (24. November 2018)

Hallo,



			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas kann nur jemand fordern, dem es selbst so gut geht, dass ihm die massiv steigenden Stromkosten völlig egal sein können


Nettes Vorurteil, wäre schön, aber leider nicht zutreffend.
Wenn du mal an alle Kosten denken würdest, dann wäre dir auch schnell klar, dass viele Kosten bisher nicht einberechnet wurden – die zahlen wir später drauf, so oder so.


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe gerade im anderen Windrad-Thread, dass Du dort zum Thema Windräder ja ganz vernünftige Ansichten geäußert hast.


Es klänge vermessen, wenn ich sagte, ich weiß, dass ich vernünftige Ansichten habe *grins*


			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> So weit liegen wir in dem Punkt offensichtlich gar nicht auseinander.


Freut mich 


			
				Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Nutzholzmonokulturplantage.


Stimmt. Solche Zahnstocherplantagen finde ich auch nicht gut, aber das sind ältere Bestände wie du siehst. Zum Glück sieht es so nicht oft aus und man hat inzwischen einiges dazu gelernt.


			
				Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Befürworter erneuerbarer Energien, und habe im Grunde auch nichts gegen Windkraft. Ich stehe in regem Austausch und in Diskussionen mit (Odenwälder) Windkraftgegnern.


Prima, freut mich.
[Korrektur am Ende, dass dein Austausch wohl doch nicht so umfangreich ist ?]
Bei deinen Hauptpunkten fehlt mir leider völlig die Bedeutung des Waldes, zB auch als CO2-Speicher, etc.


			
				Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> Tierschutz, insbesondere Vogelschutz.


Auch wichtig, ja.
Ein Unrecht ist nicht mit einem anderen zu rechtfertigen.
So könnte man alles gutheißen. 


			
				Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> Landschaftsverschandelung [...] Flächenverbrauch


Es geht mir nicht um eine schöne Aussicht. Wäre nur ein Bonus, ja.
Die Fragmentierung des Waldes hat aber viel weitreichendere Folgen als ein paar Menschen, denen die Aussicht nicht mehr gefällt.
Es geht hier nicht um Bauland in der schon abgeholzten Ebene, sondern um einen Wald, der als UNESCO-Geo-Naturpark ausgezeichnet ist und als Ökosystem eine andere Bedeutung hat als Äcker.


			
				Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> weniger Menschen


Es sind verflixt viele, stimmt.
Der Energie- bzw Stromverbrauch verteilt sich allerdings nicht gleichmäßig an die Zahl der Menschen - informiere dich mal, Industrieländer im Vergleich zu den restlichen Ländern ist ganz interessant. 
Verteilung, sinnvoller Einsatz und vor allem Energiesparen wären hier wichtige Stichpunkte.


			
				Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> Das tatsächliche Hauptargument, das ich von den Gegnern immer zu hören bekomme, ist: " Das sieht scheiße aus!" Das ist das eigentliche Fundament der Odenwälder Windkraftgegner.


Das stimmt definitiv nicht, dass das das Hauptargument ist !
Und demnach scheinst du wohl doch nicht in so regem Austausch mit den Odenwälder Windkraftgegnern zu stehen, wie du anfangs schriebst.

skys


----------



## skys (24. November 2018)

Und hier noch...

*>> Petition zum Erhalt des UNESCO Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald <<*

3000 (!) ha Windkraftfläche im Odenwald !
Über den Wahnsinnsplan des RP Darmstadt soll am 14.12.2018 die Regionalversammlung Südhessen entscheiden.

3000 ha Windkraftfläche bedeuten mehrere hundert Windkraftanlagen (WKA) = Windräder.
Für die ersten WKA sind noch Gutachten nötig, für alle weiteren nicht mehr.

Es geht auch nicht nur um einen halben ha Fläche, wo das Windrad steht, sondern um bis zu 10 m breite Zufahrtsstraßen, Zwischenlager und Wendeplätze für Kräne und Schwertransporter.

Natürlich bin ich für erneuerbare Energien - aber nicht auf Kosten von Wald !
Der Wald hat eine zu wichtige Bedeutung als Ökosystem und für das Klima !


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun, aber du kannst ja einen neuen Thread zum Hambi starten.



Wenn Du Dir das mal durchgelesen hättest, hättest Du eventuell festgestellt, das es bei dem Link um die von Dir zitierten und offensichtlich sehr geschätzten Grünen geht. Aber die sind bestimmt im Odenwald komplett anders als in NRW.


----------



## prince67 (25. November 2018)

> Dann stell doch deinen Garten zur Verfügung?


Würde ich gerne. Bekomme nur keine Windkraftanlage genehmigt, da der Nachbar zu nah ist.


----------



## Das-Licht (25. November 2018)

skys schrieb:


> [Korrektur am Ende, dass dein Austausch wohl doch nicht so umfangreich ist ?]
> 1.
> Bei deinen Hauptpunkten fehlt mir leider völlig die Bedeutung des Waldes, zB auch als CO2-Speicher, etc.
> 
> ...


1. Die Bedeutung des Waldes ist mir(!) durchaus bewusst. Leider fehlt sie oft in den Argumentationen, bzw, spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, oder wird sehr einseitig wiedergegeben. Das ist es derart komplexes Thema, dass selbst Fachleute darüber keine Einigkeit erzielen können/wollen. Je nachdem welche Parameter man als "wichtig" erachtet. Es waren nicht meine (!) Hauptpunkte. 
2. Es geht nicht um das gegeneinander Aufwiegen von "Unrecht". Es geht um die selektive Sichtweise. Da wo wir Menschen uns breit machen, nehmen wir anderen Lebensformen ihre Existenzmöglichkeit... ...und letztlich uns selbst (Kriege, Umweltzerstörung, Religionen, Überbevölkerung). Das ist jedoch ein tiefgreifendes moralphilospisches, bzw. ethisches Thema. 
3. Die Äcker waren mal Wald! Ich hatte ja beschrieben, wie man von langer Hand einen Wald zu Gewerbegebiet verwurstelt. Und der ökologische Wert einer Streuobstwiese, einer Viehweide, und selbst eines Fruchtackers, liegt unbestreitbar deutlich über dem einer Einfamilienhaussiedlung mit enormer Flächenversiegelung, großen Schadstoffausstößen, etc. . Der abgeholzte Wald am Stillfüßel (Siedelbrunn/Odw.) unterschied sich kaum von anderen Stangenholzplantagen.  Man kann nun nur hoffen, dass die so entstandenen Bauschneisen, lediglich die Zuwege und der direkte Umkreis ums Fundament müssen ja frei bleiben, holzwirtschaftlich uninteressant sind, so dass sich dort Buschwerk, Unterholz und "uninteressantes" Holz ausbreiten kann.  Ich sehe nicht das Problem im "Flächenfraß" für die Windenergieanlagen. Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass hierfür kein Ausgleich geschaffen wird. Du kennst ja den Odenwald. Wie sieht es denn da in den Siedlungen aus? Die Dorfkerne und die Geschäfte dort sterben aus. Leerstände, verfallende Häuser, etc. . Dafür werden dann Neubaugebiete geschaffen, Gewerbegebiete mit Lidl, Penny, Aldi, etc. . Allein was die kleine Gemeinde Ober-Abtsteinach gedreht hat, mit ihrem Gewerbegebiet, das fast so groß ist wie das ganze Dorf... ...da kann man locker zwei Stillfüßels bauen. Und O-Absteinach ist ja kein Einzelfall. Dort, wo Windräder entstehen, müsste die gleiche Fläche aus der Wohn-u. Gewerbenutzung (nicht landwirtschaftliche Nutzung, sonst würde man den Fruchtacker kurzerhand zur Weide machen) rückgebaut und renaturiert werden. 

4. ...ich erinnere Dich an "ein Unrecht wiegt das andere nicht auf".  Wir leben hier in Deutschland, und wir haben ebendiesen Bedarf. "Wir" wollen noch nachts um 23:00 Uhr im Supermarkt Milch kaufen, "wir" wollen nachts um 03:00 Uhr noch Onlinespiele spielen. "Wir" wollen Sonntag morgen um 05:30 Uhr auf der Intensivstation mit einen riesen Aparatepark überleben, "wir" wollen Montag morgen um 12:00 Uhr in Gadern (Odw.) den Brief im Hausbriefkasten haben, der sonntags um 16:00 Uhr in Buchholz (Aller) in den Postbriefkasten gesteckt wurde.  "Wir" sind heute in 30 Minuten von Mörlenbach zum Mannheimer Hauptbahnhof mit dem Auto gefahren. Vor 30 Jahren brauchten "wir" ohne Tunnel noch 50 Minuten, vor 40 Jahren ohne Auto mit dem Zug noch knapp zwei Stunden, und vor 100 Jahren war das eine Tagesreise.  Vielleicht bis Du bereit, auf einige Punkte zu verzichten, vielleicht auch ich. Bestimmt wäre Jeder bereit aus dieser - ins Unendliche fortzuführenden Aufzählung - bereit auf einige Punkte zu verzichten. Leider sind es nie gemeinsam die selben Punkte.  
 5. ...naja, es geht weniger um die Aussicht, denn um die Wertminderung der mühsam erarbeiteten Immobilie aufgrund der blöden Aussicht.  

Nochmal: Ich bin Befürworter der Windenergie, und trotzdem, auch ich kann mich absolut nicht damit anfreunden wie (!) dieser Prozess im Odenwald durchgeführt wurde und wird. Und das ist eben der Punkt, weshalb ich mich der "Gegenwind" Initiative nicht anschließe. Dort wird - wie bei vielen Protestbewegungen - immer dagegen argumentiert. Es wird versucht zu verhindern, ohne Alternativen aufzumachen. Man bildet lieber eine BI anstatt (meinetwegen nach Gründen der BI) in die politische Partei einzutreten, die da das Sagen hat, um "von unten" das System zu ändern. Eine BI ist eine APO, und hat somit keinen, bzw. kaum Einfluss auf die Geschehnisse. Das sieht man ja auch aktuell bei den Flächenversiegelungsvorhaben im Bereich Rimbach/Mörlenbach. Als BI würde ich beim Unvermeidbaren nicht wie Don Quichote gegen die Windmühlen kämpfen (passt ja) , ich würde versuchen, das Optimum (bsp. Stromtarifvergünstigung, etc.) heraus zu holen, und den Schaden (politischer Einfluss auf Renaturierung alternativer bebauter Flächen) zu minimieren. 

Oft erreicht man mehr, wenn man "dafür" ist, und sich aktiv in den Entscheidungsprozess einbringt.


----------



## skys (6. August 2019)

Kurze Zusammenfassung:



> *Naturparkzerstörung beschlossen… wir trauern um den Odenwald*
> 
> Wir haben uns länger nicht gemeldet – zu tief saßen Schock und Trauer: Die Regionalversammlung Südhessen hat es tatsächlich getan: Mit dem Beschluss zum Regionalplan Südhessen ist der Weg zur Umwandlung des hessischen Naturparks in einen Windindustriepark frei. Was natürlich auch dramatische Auswirkungen auf die Odenwälder Naturparks in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg haben wird. Was mit dem Beschluss angerichtet wurde wird erst in ein paar Jahren sichtbar – wenn es zu spät ist.
> Seit 1960 ist der hessische Odenwald ein Naturpark – und zählt damit zu den ältesten Naturparken Deutschlands. Mehrere Generationen von Natur- und Landschaftsschützern kämpften dafür diese Natur- und Kulturlandschaft mit ihrem Geoökosystem zu bewahren, von Industrialisierung, Zersiedelung und Zerschneidung zu schützen und die Lebensbedingungen der dort wild lebenden Pflanzen und Tiere zu erhalten und zu verbessen.
> ...



Physikalisches Institut der Universität Heidelberg veröffentlicht lesenswerten Kommentar zur Energiewende:
https://www.physi.uni-heidelberg.de/energiewende/belege/files/Energiewende_Web_2019.pdf

Ich bin einfach nur traurig und frustriert über die Zerstörung kostbaren Waldes !!

Da wachen endlich einige auf und stellen fest, wie wichtig Wald auch als CO2-Speicher ist und dass man ihn möglichst erhalten und aufforsten muss - und anderen fällt nichts besseres ein, als ihn abzuholzen für eine äußerst fragwürdige Energiebilanz... 
*Kopfschüttel

Na dann viel Spaß beim Biken im noch vorhandenen Wald...

skys


----------

